# Carbolineum Wood Treatment



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*Carbolineum*

Hi, this material was used for many years for all kinds of wood treatments such as fence posts, railroad ties and power poles. I don't think that you have seen much of this much less smelled it. I don't think that is is allowed anymore for these items and I definitely would not use it anywhere around bees or the garden. If you ever got this stuff on your bare skin you would know it for days by its burning sensation. Take care and have fun


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If my memory is correct, this product is used on hive stands only.

Roland


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Effect of Wood Preservative Treatment of Beehives on Honey Bees and Hive*

Effect of Wood Preservative Treatment of Beehives on Honey Bees and Hive
Products.
Here is some very good data:
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/pdf1984/kalni84a.pdf
Effects of wood preservatives on the microenvironment in treated beehives were assessed by measuring
performance of honey bee (Apis mellifera L.) colonies and levels of preservative residues in bees, honey,
and beeswax. Five hives were used for each preservative treatment: copper naphthenate, copper
8-quinolinolate, pentachlorophenol (PCP), chromated copper arsenate (CCA), acid copper chromate
(ACC), tributyltin oxide (TBTO), Forest Products Laboratory water repellent, and no treatment (control).
Honey, beeswax, and honey bees were sampled periodically during two successive summers. Elevated
levels of PCP and tin were found in bees and beeswax from hives treated with those preservatives. A
detectable rise in copper content of honey was found in samples from hives treated with copper naphthenate.
CCA treatment resulted in an increased arsenic content of bees from those hives. CCA,
TBTO, and PCP treatments of beehives were associated with winter losses of colonies.

Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Your answer in a nut shell:*

Your answer in a nutshell:
beehives with (1) a preservative-free water-repellent
solution, (2) copper naphthenate, (3) copper 8-
quinolinolate, and (4) ACC. Winter survival with these
treatments was better than or comparable to that in controls.
Of these four treatments, only copper naphthenate
gave a slight increase in copper content of honey (less than
1 ppm).
We suggest that beekeepers not use PCP, TBTO, or
CCA for treatment of beehives. The CCA treatment, being
nonvolatile and largely insoluble (fixed in wood), could be
used only on hive parts that rarely come in contact with
bees.
Protection of wooden beehive parts without detrimental
effects on bees, honey, and wax should result from treatment
with copper naphthenate, ACC, and copper 8-
quinolinolate.
Early indications are that the preservative-free, waterrepellent
treatments do not provide long-term protection
against decay in all hive parts. Additional observations
are needed to fully define the utility and limits of waterrepellent
treatments for beehives in this climate, but early
results indicate that treatment of hive parts with an acceptable
preservative is warranted.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like everyone has gone green.:lookout:


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Matt,
Doesnt sound any different than kreyesote.As far as letting the material air out for 6 months to a year.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Green*

Just don't BBQ or campfire with that green colored wood!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Carbolineum*

Dark, smelly, sticky, slow to dry ( never ), stains everything costs a fortune to ship.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

make sure its a burn day.Lol.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Copper naphthenate in short supply.*

I can buy quarts of Copper Napthenate at a local The Home Depot.
They have a back order for the one gallon size.
I was told by a local hardware store that it unavailable because of a new California law.

Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Wood preservative*

I have been treating my pallets for 15 yrs with copper based stuff. It makes a huge difference in longevity.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I have been treating my pallets for 15 yrs*

Do you paint over the copper "stuff" ?
Ernie


----------

